# VERA BRADLEY BOOKCOVER-- UPDATE!!



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*

*VERA BRADLEY BOOK COVER: DOES "NOT" FIT OVER THE KINDLE COVER...*
Just received my four covers today...would need serious modifications...*HOWEVER*, that being said:

They are *GORGEOUS*..._better_ than I expected; and so well made. I am actually going to *"keep"* the green one (top left) for my paperbacks. I totally agree with *beachgrl *...
They make GREAT gifts.

I am going to sell the other three. Anyone interested *before* I put them up on Ebay; let me know. V. Bradley price is $15.00 plus shipping. I will sell the paperback covers for $10.00 including shipping. (Marci gets first dibs on the Blue Floral one bottom right in the pic ) Let me know (can send personal message).

*Note on personal messages: best if set up preferences to allow a pop up to display when receive message; some don't realize they have a message until days later. Pop up comes up in your face: You have a message!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Dang, that's a bummer. I was ready to scoop one up for Abigail.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

You have mail


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Too bad they don't fit.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

sic can you post a photo of  the inside of the cover ?

Tessa


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

tessa: coming right up....well, give me a few; I'm not that tech savvy.  Bag savvy, but not tech savvy...lol.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*tessa: and others*
Here are the pictures of the inside of the covers; as requested. The pics do them no justice (with the glare from the camera flash)...they are very vibrant in person.

Click on pic to enlarge.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks
I think they can be fixed with no trouble  If they are too short from top to bottom you could use eyelet trim to extend it,  if its to narrow the part that the case slides into can be  moved over. 

Tessa


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

You have another personal message


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do still have the pink floral (top right) still up for grabs if anyone wants it...let me know. Reminder (does NOT fit over Kindle cover) great for paperbacks.


----------

